

Google Store - jfoster
https://store.google.com

======
jfoster
I'm viewing from Australia. Can anyone in the US confirm whether there is or
isn't Chromebooks on there? Seems a noteworthy omission, if not.

~~~
dannyp32
Yea there's definitely a chromebooks section:

[http://imgur.com/Ro5MQjf](http://imgur.com/Ro5MQjf)

Currently they only have the Acer Chromebook 13 and the Chromebook Pixel.

[https://store.google.com/product/acer_chromebook_13](https://store.google.com/product/acer_chromebook_13)

[https://store.google.com/product/chromebook_pixel_2015](https://store.google.com/product/chromebook_pixel_2015)

